# Is this happening at your store? new scheduling?



## BeenheretolongTM

So apparently this has started at our store in the BA Peninsula. Word from regional is that TMs can only start shifts at certain times i.g 4am 7am 10 & 2/3pm. Open or close, mids I am not sure of yet. Earliest shift used to be 3am. For unload and SFS/ OPU.

Also from what I’ve been hearing is that my store is trying to eliminate shifts that are less than 5hrs or so. Basically if you can't work a full shift or 6+ hrs you won't even be scheduled. If you are scheduled its based on projected store needs not yours. TMs who are under 5hrs have had hours cut or not even scheduled for the week already.

TLs I talked to don't get the move since students or other Tms who can't work full shifts due to a second job or whatever they have going on in life would be hit the hardest.

So my question is if any other regions are dealing with this?
Is this a new protocol from headquarters? or is this a regional person & store director trying new things?

this post will be updated when I learn more info.


----------



## Planosss enraged

umm what’s new??


----------



## Targetedbullseye

More target bs directed by ur loser store dictator !


----------



## NKG

BeenheretolongTM said:


> So apparently at our store let's just say BA Peninsula. Word from regional is that TMs can only start shifts at certain times i.g 7am and or 2pm. They are also trying to eliminate shifts that are less than 5hrs or so. Basically if you can't work a full shift or 6+ hrs you won't even be scheduled. If you are scheduled its based on the store needs not yours. It's like if you don't fit the narrative you won't get hours. TLs I talked to don't get the move since students or other Tms who can't work full shifts due to a second job or whatever they have going on in life would be hit the hardest.
> 
> So any other regions dealing with this? Is this a new protocol from headquarters? or is this a regional person trying new things?



Nothing new here


----------



## happygoth

That's not happening at my store, at least not yet. Plenty of 4-4.5 hours shifts, and all different start times.


----------



## Anelmi

My store prefers front end short shifts to eliminate the 30 minute lunch break and the hassle of organizing break times when short staffed.


----------



## SallyHoover

That seems odd because scheduling for 4 hours of targeted to the busiest times means fewer team members sitting around during longer shifts when it may not be as busy.  It also means that team members with 4-6 hr shifts are less likely to get enough hours for benefits which saves Target more money.  It would be silly to have to schedule every department to the needs of the busiest hours from open to close when that isn't the way it needs to be done.  On the front end there are 1-3 advocates at opening and closing and as many as 8-10 during parts of the weekend and 5-8 during the busiest part of the day, overlapping and not starting and leaving all at once.  Yes I can see maybe eliminating some team members who can't be scheduled more than 8-12 hrs per week or only have availability when the store is slow but short shifts based on stores busy times actually seems to benefit the store more than the team member.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Old news.


----------



## BeenheretolongTM

Sassy Avocado said:


> Nothing new here





Hardlinesmaster said:


> Old news.


Old news? New to me. So how long has it been going on in your store/ region and how’s it’s going?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

BeenheretolongTM said:


> Old news? New to me. So how long has it been going on in your store/ region and how’s it’s going?


2 years.


----------



## BurgerBob

Im still getting 4 and half hour shifts...


----------



## IWishIKnew

My store has a wide range of start times & shift lengths. 5-10pm shifts are the norm for closers at my store, but if you have more availability they may schedule you earlier. For awhile they were fond of 5.5 or 5.75 hour shifts (6 hour state) to avoid paying for lunch. When we closed at 9 I was commonly scheduled 5-9.

YStoreMV, obviously, but it doesn't appear to really be a corporate mandate. Or if it is, not one that's listened to (and for good reason). If it works best for your store to schedule that way, that's a different story.


----------



## allnew2

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Old news.


Including for unload?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

allnew2 said:


> Including for unload?


Yes. Modernization did it.


----------



## allnew2

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Yes. Modernization did it.


What time tho . I went to overnight to 4 am . And now I’m a test store for something new that’s coming out . First day was Friday and already lost my main unloader


----------



## WinterRose

This is something new to our store as well. I've been told that in a few weeks time, half shifts are no longer available except for front end. There will be 3 time slots for shifts. 4 am, 10am, and 2pm, and they will have to be full shifts. If you cannot start at those times or if you cannot come for full shifts, then the only area you can be in is in the front end. Only front end gets to have half shifts.


----------



## happygoth

WinterRose said:


> This is something new to our store as well. I've been told that in a few weeks time, half shifts are no longer available except for front end. There will be 3 time slots for shifts. 4 am, 10am, and 2pm, and they will have to be full shifts. If you cannot start at those times or if you cannot come for full shifts, then the only area you can be in is in the front end. Only front end gets to have half shifts.


Damn I'm kind of wishing my store would do this, a 2-9 shift four days a week would be sweet!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

We were a 2am & now a 4am with 4 hour shifts.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

All the SDTMs at my store have been getting 5 hour shifts. 2 openers, 2 early mids (but one is usually reshop), 1-2 late mids, 1-2 closers

they put us all on set schedules in mytime. Been nice to know roughly my schedule every week (they do make edits to it sometimes). I‘m an early mid and love it. Don’t have to wake up early to open, and am still out by3-4.

once you do a lot of 5 hour shifts, especially at GS, 8 hours seems impossible


----------



## IWishIKnew

WinterRose said:


> This is something new to our store as well. I've been told that in a few weeks time, half shifts are no longer available except for front end. There will be 3 time slots for shifts. 4 am, 10am, and 2pm, and they will have to be full shifts. If you cannot start at those times or if you cannot come for full shifts, then the only area you can be in is in the front end. Only front end gets to have half shifts.



My store would lose all of their closing TMs on the sales floor if they did this. All of us.

Except one, actually, I take it back. There is one of us without a day job who does 2-10 during the week.


----------



## sunnydays

my store would probably lose at least 50% of our total roster if we did this. at the front in particular i just don’t have enough people, period, to not give people 7.75s on a regular basis both at the lanes and service desk


----------



## Yetive

The closing expert role should stay shorter, I would think, unless they are eliminating it.  Gonna be tough for low payroll or college town stores.  I guess that is part of the reason for On-Demand folks.


----------



## Yetive

allnew2 said:


> What time tho . I went to overnight to 4 am . And now I’m a test store for something new that’s coming out . First day was Friday and already lost my main unloader


Changes specific to GM/Inbound only?


----------



## Anelmi

What region are we talking about?


----------



## allnew2

Yetive said:


> Changes specific to GM/Inbound only?


Just inbound


----------



## allnew2

Yetive said:


> The closing expert role should stay shorter, I would think, unless they are eliminating it.  Gonna be tough for low payroll or college town stores.  I guess that is part of the reason for On-Demand folks.


Believe me more to come. I do 14 trucks a week all inbound is schedule 4 hours shifts . Doubles everyday


----------



## FlowTeamChick

Not doing this at my store, at least not yet.  We'd lose a lot of TMs at my store; some are students who either can't or don't want to work full shifts because of class schedules.  (Even if classes are currently online, they still have attendance requirements based on time.)  Some just prefer shorter shifts for a variety of reasons.
Personally, I wouldn't mind having longer shifts and more hours.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite

WinterRose said:


> This is something new to our store as well. I've been told that in a few weeks time, half shifts are no longer available except for front end. There will be 3 time slots for shifts. 4 am, 10am, and 2pm, and they will have to be full shifts. If you cannot start at those times or if you cannot come for full shifts, then the only area you can be in is in the front end. Only front end gets to have half shifts.


Has to be for high volume. My store wouldn’t survive this way.


----------



## No I in Team

How much do you all sell annually all2new?


----------



## allnew2

No I in Team said:


> How much do you all sell annually all2new?


95+mil


----------



## allnew2

We make sales everyday 
Last week sales


----------



## No I in Team

allnew2 said:


> 95+mil



You do roughly 3X's the volume we do.

That's the problem with Spot. You all have the resources that we just don't have access to.

All things relative, one or two warm bodies here and there make an enormous difference when your talking performing basic task we all have to (marginal inputs/outputs and associated curves).

Not to mention, our leadership is just not at that level. Too much involvement in the task at hand leads to the inability plan and direct.


----------



## allnew2

No I in Team said:


> That's the problem with Spot. You all have the resources that we just don't have access to.


I just stared this new thing with inbound were all they work is 4.5 shifts doing 2 trucks a day and coming in later .If I make it work it will be implemented in the region. I hate it , I hate it so fucking much but then again I can do it . But I hate it


----------



## No I in Team

allnew2 said:


> I just stared this new thing with inbound were all they work is 4.5 shifts doing 2 trucks a day and coming in later .If I make it work it will be implemented in the region. I hate it , I hate it so fucking much but then again I can do it . But I hate it



Let me get this straight, inbound crew (1 thrower, 3 on GM 1, 2 on GM 2 - one of which pulls bulk) starting later in the morning working one 4.5 shift. What time are you guys starting?

If I remember correctly on doubles, Spot allows you 2.5 hours to get the first truck unloaded before they pull it and drop the second.

Doable, yes. But damn you are going to turn some team members over with that workload.

"I hate it" would be an understatement.


----------



## allnew2

No I in Team said:


> If I remember correctly on doubles, Spot allows you 2.5 hours to get the first truck unloaded before they pull it and drop the second.


I have 4 docks . We don’t do live unloads .


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

allnew2 said:


> What time tho . I went to overnight to 4 am . And now I’m a test store for something new that’s coming out . First day was Friday and already lost my main unloader


How did you lose your main unloader?


----------



## allnew2

Hardlinesmaster said:


> How did you lose your main unloader?


Unload moved to 7 am and doing 2 trucks in 4 hours no matter the size


----------



## jenna

We have a lot of team members that prefer to work shorter shifts.  Where’s the payroll coming from to support so many long shifts?

Is the DBO idea going away, or something?

Inbound starts before 7 am at my store. Wonder how many will stay?  Is inbound included in the 7-8 hour shift “expectation?”


----------



## allnew2

jenna said:


> We have a lot of team members that prefer to work shorter shifts.  Where’s the payroll coming from to support so many long shifts?
> 
> Is the DBO idea going away, or something?
> 
> Inbound starts before 7 am at my store. Wonder how many will stay?  Is inbound included in the 7-8 hour shift “expectation?”


Soon from inbound


----------



## jenna

So, Inbound will be 7-2:30 or 3:30?  yikes.
@allnew2 ?  (I am tired, humor me please.) Is this what your store is testing?

So, is Target going back to an unload/flow team? Right now, our inbound mainly leaves after 4.5 hours. Unload, and help a little, then out the door.


----------



## jenna

pushing the truck while the store is open really sucks.  Especially in busy/congested areas.   

what about paper/water/etc pallets?  more team members at 7 other than the actual unload team?

Two trucks in 4 hours with the current team size is not possible.  We don't even have enough vehicles... would need a massive team to work vehicles while the trucks are unloaded.  Market usually takes a beating in our store + poor Style.  We don't even have room to store the amount of vehicles it would take to unload two trucks back-to-back.

So, fewer team members for longer shifts?  Is that the end game?

How will that work for cashiers and SFS?  where they see bursts of work/busy periods?  easier to have 2 more cashiers during the busy time for 5 hours...

so many questions


----------



## MrT

Live unload can be a killer had a second truck delayed by almost 2 hours and we carried over so much freight that we didnt get caught up for a week we and honestly we only got caught up for a reason i dont want to explain for anonimity


----------



## MrT

The store im in now was supposed to opened as a volume b store but ended up being a volume a off the bat. last year were AA will be atleast AA+ this year, we just dont have the infrastructure imo to grow at this rate.  Granted this is off of the the volume numbers I've seen on this site and not sure if those numbers are still accurate


----------



## allnew2

jenna said:


> So, Inbound will be 7-2:30 or 3:30?  yikes.
> @allnew2 ?  (I am tired, humor me please.) Is this what your store is testing?
> 
> So, is Target going back to an unload/flow team? Right now, our inbound mainly leaves after 4.5 hours. Unload, and help a little, then out the door.


I’m testing 7-11:00 2 trucks  done in 4h. P 1 and market comes at 4am by the time I start unload they should wrap up their one for ones and by 7:30 move into freight and keep it going as we unload .


----------



## BurgerBob

Lol i get yelled at by the unload team that i have cages and tvs to fetch, but kinda hard when its a busy guest focused morning and i still haven't done my mancaf pull Lmao. Eventually the cage and tvs appear outside my lockup usually followed by a annoyed look from unload  team if i don't notice that they brought  my stuff down for me.


----------



## allnew2

BurgerBob said:


> Lol i get yelled at by the unload team that i have cages and tvs to fetch, but kinda hard when its a busy guest focused morning and i still haven't done my mancaf pull Lmao. Eventually the cage and tvs appear outside my lockup usually followed by a annoyed look from unload  team if i don't notice that they brought  my stuff down for me.


Wtf . Where is your Ap?


----------



## allnew2

jenna said:


> So, Inbound will be 7-2:30 or 3:30?  yikes.
> @allnew2 ?  (I am tired, humor me please.) Is this what your store is testing?
> 
> So, is Target going back to an unload/flow team? Right now, our inbound mainly leaves after 4.5 hours. Unload, and help a little, then out the door.


Getting this done in 4 hours and then they are off . However the docks always remained cleared nothing ever on the dock not even a pallet jack during unload .


----------



## BeenheretolongTM

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Has to be for high volume. My store wouldn’t survive this way.


I don’t even consider my store high volume. Most of the time when I see the daily sales we are in the red yet we are switching to this model.




allnew2 said:


> Getting this done in 4 hours and then they are off . However the docks always remained cleared nothing ever on the dock not even a pallet jack during unload .


Wish our dock/ receiving area was clear. Most of the time our line is still filled with u-boats on both sides, pallets and repacks. Rarely it’s ever clear. It’s a never ending cycle to be filled again.

I see this all the time and I come in the afternoon early evening. Nothing is pushed and SFS/ OPU have to search for items all the time.


----------



## No I in Team

Target is trying to resolve a linear processing queuing issue. This is a problem created by ASANTS. You read through the threads and you quickly learn that we all do this damn thing differently. We don't even use the same language.

We have gm1 and gm2 dbo's  on our inbound team. We are so damn far from where we need to be...

The irony of this is the more successful allnew2 is at this, the worse it will be for a lot of us. Here comes another round of attrition.


----------



## allnew2

No I in Team said:


> Target is trying to resolve a linear processing queuing issue. This is a problem created by ASANTS. You read through the threads and you quickly learn that we all do this damn thing differently. We don't even use the same language.
> 
> We have gm1 and gm2 dbo's  on our inbound team. We are so damn far from where we need to be...
> 
> The irony of this is the more successful allnew2 is at this, the worse it will be for a lot of us. Here comes another round of attrition.


And I’m very sorry . This is my pet peeve as being Etl logistic to make it work .
Don’t like it but I got to do it .


----------



## BeenheretolongTM

No I in Team said:


> Target is trying to resolve a linear processing queuing issue. This is a problem created by ASANTS. You read through the threads and you quickly learn that we all do this damn thing differently. We don't even use the same language.
> 
> We have gm1 and gm2 dbo's  on our inbound team. We are so damn far from where we need to be...
> 
> The irony of this is the more successful allnew2 is at this, the worse it will be for a lot of us. Here comes another round of attrition.



ASANTS? Allnew2?


----------



## Anelmi

All Stores Are Not The Same

Allnew2 is a user name for someone on this site.


----------



## BeenheretolongTM

Anelmi said:


> All Stores Are Not The Same
> 
> Allnew2 is a user name for someone on this site.



🤦🏽‍♂️ Sorry thought it was new store lingo.

for any stores that already implemented this new scheduling. How did you or your store deal with TMs that couldn’t work those times or did not want to go to front end?


----------



## allnew2

BeenheretolongTM said:


> 🤦🏽‍♂️ Sorry thought it was new store lingo.
> 
> for any stores that already implemented this new scheduling. How did you or your store deal with TMs that couldn’t work those times or did not want to go to front end?


Fire, hire and replace


----------



## Nauzhror

Amanda Cantwell said:


> All the SDTMs at my store have been getting 5 hour shifts. 2 openers, 2 early mids (but one is usually reshop), 1-2 late mids, 1-2 closers
> 
> they put us all on set schedules in mytime. Been nice to know roughly my schedule every week (they do make edits to it sometimes). I‘m an early mid and love it. Don’t have to wake up early to open, and am still out by3-4.
> 
> once you do a lot of 5 hour shifts, especially at GS, 8 hours seems impossible



Luckily not the case here. I abhor short shifts. Did 2:00-10:30 once this week, the other 4 days are 11:00-7:30. 25 hours (5x5) just doesn't cut it, if they gave me that I'd be checking Kronos numerous times per day to grab every available shift.

We only schedule 2-3 service desk people each day though, and really only have 3 proper service advocates atm in total. One of those three just works 6:00-10:00 five days a week, the rest of the time isnaplit between me and the other . We usually have 5, but two are on LOA.


----------



## Nauzhror

sunnydays said:


> my store would probably lose at least 50% of our total roster if we did this. at the front in particular i just don’t have enough people, period, to not give people 7.75s on a regular basis both at the lanes and service desk


Opposite here. I beg for 8 hour shifts and don't get them as often as I'd like. Usually get 33-37 hours a week, but typically have at least 1-2 short shifts per week.


----------



## jenna

allnew2 said:


> I’m testing 7-11:00 2 trucks  done in 4h. P 1 and market comes at 4am by the time I start unload they should wrap up their one for ones and by 7:30 move into freight and keep it going as we unload .



What about stuff like Nintendo Switches?  Guest just has to wait until the unload is finished and the items are found?


----------



## jenna

I can't imagine the mess [well, actually I can] and SFS digging through two trucks worth of Repacks/U-boats.


----------



## BeenheretolongTM

allnew2 said:


> Fire, hire and replace


Damn that’s sad to hear. For all the long time TMs that don’t have a choice in this. I’m still at a loss on why this is being implemented. 

ppl apply because of the flexibility only to find out there is none.


----------



## BurgerBob

So our unload team does do us a solid and sets any switch boxes to the side for store open cause they know we will be looking.  Now the fun is when there's a switch or two in a normal looking repack, 2 cages of repacks sometimes they don't get found until late in the day during the normal actions of freight. *shrug*
I always help flex dig thru our repacks if i have a moment, better i help control the mess then just leave them to their own. Plus i can clean it up again after they find their items.  

I just wish they gave me any meaningfull hours.  I have a 12 hour week  coming up next week.  A 8 and a 4.


----------



## allnew2

jenna said:


> What about stuff like Nintendo Switches?  Guest just has to wait until the unload is finished and the items are found?


That’s how it goes .


----------



## allnew2

jenna said:


> I can't imagine the mess [well, actually I can] and SFS digging through two trucks worth of Repacks/U-boats.


Wait what? Dig? Dig where ? Then the sort must be bad because they don’t need to dig to find it . Besides at my store the SD doesn’t allow switches to be fulfilled. Guest in store first .


----------



## allnew2

BeenheretolongTM said:


> Damn that’s sad to hear. For all the long time TMs that don’t have a choice in this. I’m still at a loss on why this is being implemented.
> 
> ppl apply because of the flexibility only to find out there is none.


Because when you can do more with less you have succeeded the money hungry corporate dreams.


----------



## allnew2

BurgerBob said:


> Now the fun is when there's a switch or two in a normal looking repack, 2 cages of repacks sometimes they don't get found until late in the day during the normal actions of freight. *shrug*


All you have to do is go to trailer detail , select trailer that you are unloading , go to electronics replenished  And where it says you are getting switches in the front has a carton id and  voila no digging .


----------



## seasonaldude

allnew2 said:


> Wait what? Dig? Dig where ? Then the sort must be bad because they don’t need to dig to find it . Besides at my store the SD doesn’t allow switches to be fulfilled. Guest in store first .



Yikes! Those INFs! My SD allows me to count the switches that came off the truck, check our on hands, and go ahead and take however many I have outstanding orders for plus a couple more before they go on the floor. This is store policy after the one day about a month ago when we had 10+ INFs just from Switches because fulfillment was running behind.


----------



## allnew2

seasonaldude said:


> Yikes! Those INFs! My SD allows me to count the switches that came off the truck, check our on hands, and go ahead and take however many I have outstanding orders for plus a couple more before they go on the floor. This is store policy after the one day about a month ago when we had 10+ INFs just from Switches because fulfillment was running behind.


Hey he rather just have the money now since is always a line since 6 am when they hear that we are getting them.  I allowed once to fulfillment and he almost lost his shit lol.  Because of all the guest that were in line . So first come first served


----------



## KarmaToBurn

I haven't heard this, but my hours have been cut. Pretty sure it's because I called my leaders out for not getting anything done....


----------



## BurgerBob

allnew2 said:


> All you have to do is go to trailer detail , select trailer that you are unloading , go to electronics replenished  And where it says you are getting switches in the front has a carton id and  voila no digging .


Can you please walk me there from the home screen on a zebra? Cause that sounds amazingly useful.  Right now every repack (that isn't filled with apple) is a suprise if it isn't labeled outside.


----------



## seasonaldude

allnew2 said:


> Hey he rather just have the money now since is always a line since 6 am when they hear that we are getting them.  I allowed once to fulfillment and he almost lost his shit lol.  Because of all the guest that were in line . So first come first served



Makes sense. That's where I would prefer to be every morning. Unfortunately, we've been getting such a high number of OPU orders after the store closes at night that we have major issues clearing them out before we open for guests in the morning. The trailer gets acknowledged at 5. I really need to clear out everything ordered before then by 8 so we can pick on a first come first served basis with in-store guests. But, when I can't, I can't. So, at 7:45 it's grab as many high demand items as we need and stash them in the OPU hold area before guests come in. It's crazy. But, that's 2020 for ya. Your really haven't lived the fulfillment life until you've grabbed 4 casepacks of freaking water balloons right off the line because you *know* from the already 0 on hands that you have orders for all of them you haven't gotten to yet. If I don't do that, well...those Zuru water balloons are 12 a case. 4 casepacks are potentionally 48 INFs if in-store guests get to them first. With all the other inventory problems we have right now, those INFS would have us so flaminig red that the DSD might drop in. Can't have that.


----------



## BurgerBob

Yuuup, i do that with our high demand items.  One morning  we had xbox controllers 12 came in. 1 got sold to a walkin guest before flex came by and were like "i need 12 xbox one controllers" *here's 11* . The rest of the day was spent telling people we were sold out.


----------



## allnew2

BurgerBob said:


> Can you please walk me there from the home screen on a zebra? Cause that sounds amazingly useful.  Right now every repack (that isn't filled with apple) is a suprise if it isn't labeled outside.


You can’t from zebra . But your inbound Tl should have the trailer detail for every department printed . To be aware of what it’s coming in


----------



## BurgerBob

Ahh dam. I wish they would slip us the list then so we didn't have to hunt. But since we never cross paths i wouldn't be able to ask in person. I never knew the list existed.


----------



## allnew2

BurgerBob said:


> Ahh dam. I wish they would slip us the list then so we didn't have to hunt. But since we never cross paths i wouldn't be able to ask in person. I never knew the list existed.


Exactly what’s coming and how many and what carton id


----------



## BurgerBob

I gotcha, i can find it off that info. I might put a request into our etl to get one printed  for us with our breakout.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

BurgerBob said:


> I gotcha, i can find it off that info. I might put a request into our etl to get one printed  for us with our breakout.


Your inbound tl or etl should be giving you, a security report with every truck received to confirm all products came in.


----------



## BurgerBob

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Your inbound tl or etl should be giving you, a security report with every truck received to confirm all products came in.


Lmao nope. We just go to receivibg "hey inboundtl , this all tech freight  in the cage?"
"Yea and 4 70 inch tvs on the truck "
I wish someone would give us paperwork so we could quickly find repacks with their  items for guests.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Ask for it. Then, tell your ap that you ask for it & did not get it.


----------



## allnew2

BurgerBob said:


> Lmao nope. We just go to receivibg "hey inboundtl , this all tech freight  in the cage?"
> "Yea and 4 70 inch tvs on the truck "
> I wish someone would give us paperwork so we could quickly find repacks with their  items for guests.


Go to workbench , my performance, greenfield, replenishiment, inbound trailer dashboard , trailer detail, filter trailers , then boom , you see salesfloor , style breakout , security summary


----------



## BurgerBob

Thanks!


----------



## jenna

allnew2 said:


> Wait what? Dig? Dig where ? Then the sort must be bad because they don’t need to dig to find it . Besides at my store the SD doesn’t allow switches to be fulfilled. Guest in store first .



I meant SFS looking for random products that are on that day's freight.  Not necessarily a Switch.


----------



## allnew2

jenna said:


> I meant SFS looking for random products that are on that day's freight.  Not necessarily a Switch.


There is a report for it and an Id no . They just need to learn how to read it and they won’t have to do any digging


----------



## No I in Team

allnew2 said:


> And I’m very sorry . This is my pet peeve as being Etl logistic to make it work .
> Don’t like it but I got to do it .



To be honest, it's late for something like your doing. It will hold the rest of us more accountable to this process.

We have not been following it more or less due to leadership trying to keep with the old ways and playing favorites. We have too few team members wearing too many hats. It's pitiful.

This, if it occurs, will force them to get with it. Can't have your dbo's on inbound nor use inbound to backfill areas while unload is underway when leadership doesn't keep up with the schedule.


----------



## allnew2

No I in Team said:


> Can't have your dbo's on inbound nor use inbound to backfill areas while unload is underway when leadership doesn't keep up with the schedule.


My inbound is strictly inbound.


----------



## seasonaldude

allnew2 said:


> My inbound is strictly inbound.



So are you not allowed to have someone scheduled say 4 hours for Inbounds and then another 3-4 hours under something else? We'd lose all but one of our unload team if we couldn't do that. Trying to find people who are willing to come in at 5 and only work a short shift everyday has proven all but impossible for us. But, we have a good crew who will do the unload right and then move onto other things as long as they get the hours they want.


----------



## No I in Team

allnew2 said:


> My inbound is strictly inbound.



Smart decision on your part.


----------



## allnew2

seasonaldude said:


> So are you not allowed to have someone scheduled say 4 hours for Inbounds and then another 3-4 hours under something else?


Allowed ? What are we talking about . Is not about being allowed here . They are inbound for a reason . If gm has a call out and they want to extend inbound tm after 9:45 that’s up to them .  But no one touches the inbound team before truck .


----------

